# Systema in Virginia or Korea?



## Matt Stone (Mar 12, 2005)

I've posted at Vlad's site, but thusfar to no avail...

I'm in Charlottesville, VA for the next month or so, and then in late May I move to Korea.

Are there any practitioners in those locations that I might link up with to further my Systema education?

Thanks!


----------



## NYCRonin (Mar 13, 2005)

LOL!
Seems that I am chasing you between forums to try to answer your honest request, Matt. A chase worthy the effort if it is of help to you. Just go back to a certain forum you posted in earlier and find the PM left there for you.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 13, 2005)

I used that particular method as well...  I am serious about pursuing this training, and as such I am leaving no stone unturned in attempting to find someone from whom to learn and with whom to study.

I appreciate your earlier efforts, sincerely...


----------

